# Smoking and Currency in Dubai



## statesgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello Expats-

I am a heavy chain smoker. What are the rules/laws reguarding smoking in Dubai? (i.e. public places, work, home)

Also, what is the currency exchange for the U.S. dollar vs. Dubai currency?

Thanks in advance-

States girl


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

statesgirl said:


> Hello Expats-
> 
> I am a heavy chain smoker. What are the rules/laws reguarding smoking in Dubai? (i.e. public places, work, home)
> 
> ...



Work places and most public places are non-smoking these days. You can smoke indoors in numerous bars. 

The UAE Dirham is pegged to the US Dollar at a rate of AED 3.67258 : $1

-


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

lol @ the fascination with the exchange rate. Just keep spamming the board.


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

A box of 200 cigerettes will set you back 65.00 AED or 17.6987295035 US$ 

So a packet of 20 cigerettes will be 1.76987295035 US$

The price will be going up in the near future by approx 40%. I would do the math for you but I'm sure you can manage it yourself.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ExpatAl said:


> A box of 200 cigerettes will set you back 65.00 AED or 17.6987295035 US$
> 
> So a packet of 20 cigerettes will be 1.76987295035 US$
> 
> The price will be going up in the near future by approx 40%. I would do the math for you but I'm sure you can manage it yourself.



so basically that is 0.324987053 UAE dirhams per cigarrete or 0.08848 US$ per cigarrete.

and then after the future 40% increase this will cost you 0.454717418 UAE per ciggie or 0.1238 US$ per ciggie.

Plus add a lighter which costs 5 dirhams roughly, or 1.361285 U.S.

HTH


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> so basically that is 0.324987053 UAE dirhams per cigarrete or 0.08848 US$ per cigarrete.
> 
> and then after the future 40% increase this will cost you 0.454717418 UAE per ciggie or 0.1238 US$ per ciggie.
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ARE MATCHES


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mmm not sure as I never buy them but I would say no more than 1 dirham or 0.272257 U.S. dollars.

there is always a good supply of matches at decent pubs and restaurants, and those come for free. 

and then also you always have the option of smoking shisha, which costs between 30 aed or 8.16771 U.S. dollars, up to to 40 aed or 10.89028 U.S. dollars, at the posh places like QD's. 

And you can also get two flavour shisha (my favourite is mint and grape) which costs around 45 aed. So that's roughly 22.5 aed or 6.1257825 U.S. dollars per flavour.

please take into consideration that these are just estimates.

and also that the local currency is the United Arab Emirates Dirham. So, at the end of the day, it really doesn't matter how much things cost in USD. 

But just in case, I always carry a pocket size calculator which costed me 10 USD or 30.68 AED at Dragon Mart. They are also available at the major supermarket chains.


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice one.

At least you are talking about convertions to US$ rather than GBP, that that would require some calculator skills.


----------

